# lightewight rdp client?

## DaggyStyle

I'm looking for a lightweight rdp client, not DE dependent which runs at most on openbox that can give the most experience available.

I know that rdesktop is good, question is, does it matches my needs?

freerdp is an option but it seems to be missing seaming windows, not sure if I need it.

any ideas?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I use rdesktop (running on lxde/openbox system) I think it only uses standard X libraries, thus DE agnostic.

----------

## DaggyStyle

what is the status of the support of the protocol?

does it considered lightweight?

----------

## Hu

Which protocol do you mean?  If you want to connect to a desktop published by a Windows system using Terminal Services, there is only one protocol (though with several dialects) that can be used: Remote Desktop Protocol, as implemented by Microsoft.  You can doubtless find different clients that speak RDP, and some of them will be heavier than others.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Which protocol do you mean?  If you want to connect to a desktop published by a Windows system using Terminal Services, there is only one protocol (though with several dialects) that can be used: Remote Desktop Protocol, as implemented by Microsoft.  You can doubtless find different clients that speak RDP, and some of them will be heavier than others.

 

that's right, I want to enable RDP connection to a running windows xp instance.

my aim is that the user will connect to windows an have the closet experience possibly to working on the actual terminal.

as far as I can understand the current built in RDP in windows allows that, question is, how much features does rdesktop provides?

----------

## cach0rr0

there are a number of other systems that provide wrappers around rdesktop that give you a fairly long laundry list of options

i normally use this when im not using KRDC:

```

* net-misc/tsclient

     Available versions:  (~)2.0.1-r1!t

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/tsclient

     Description:         GTK2 frontend for rdesktop

```

rdesktop on its own has no config GUI or anything like that. 

The user should have all features of the destination machine available to them, same as they would with e.g. VNC 

only real issue will be the pipe - if bandwidth is limited, selecting a lower-color option should make things feel much more responsive 

that's true for Windows' own RDP client (mstsc) too

on the whole how "remote" it feels will depend more on bandwidth than it will the UI you use for RDP

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> there are a number of other systems that provide wrappers around rdesktop that give you a fairly long laundry list of options
> 
> i normally use this when im not using KRDC:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

well, there won't be any bandwidth issue as I'm doing to connect to localhost, thus I can have multiple sessions active on on windows installations.

thing is, does GTK+ needs any DE running?

----------

## DaggyStyle

ok, net-misc/tsclient depends on gnome-desktop, that is a twice no no.

----------

## Hu

Use rdesktop directly.  It does not require a DE.

----------

